# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Deniz Baykal Kimdir?

## ceyda

20 Temmuz 1938 yılında Antalya'da doğdu. 1959 yılında Ankara Üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesini bitirdi. Ankara Üniversitesi Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesine 1960 yılında asistan olarak girdi.

1963'te doktora çalışmalarını tamamladıktan sonra iki yıl ABD' de kaldı ve Colombia ile Berkeley üniversitelerinde çalışmalarını sürdürdü.

Siyasetle 1960'lı yıllara doğru Demokrat Parti iktidarına karşı gelişen öğrenci hareketlerine katılmakla tanışan Baykal 1973 Ekim'inde yapılan Genel Seçimlerde CHP' den Antalya Milletvekili seçildi.

1974 yılında kurulan Ecevit hükümetinde maliye bakanlığı, 1978 Ecevit hükümetinde ise enerji ve tabii kaynaklar bakanlığı görevlerini üstlendi. Baykal bu dönemde parti meclisi ve merkez yürütme kurulu, genel sekreter yardımcılığı görevlerinde bulundu.

12 Eylül askeri müdahalesinden sonra bir süre Ankara'da Ordu Dil Okulu'nda gözetim altında tutuldu. 1982 Anayasa'sının 5 yıl süreyle siyasi yasağı getirdiği politikacılar arasında yer aldı.

1983 yılında siyasal partilerin kurulmasına izin verilmesinden sonra "yasaklı olmalarına rağmen faaliyetlerini sürdürdüğü " gerekçesiyle bir grup önde gelen CHP' li ve AP' li politikacıyla birlikte Çanakkale Zincirbozan Askeri Tesisleri'nde 2.kez gözetim altına alındı.

Eylül 1987' deki genel seçimlerde SHP' den Antalya Milletvekili seçildi SHP' de önce grup başkanvekilliği ardında da genel sekreterlik görevlerinde bulunan Baykal, Haziran 1988 de göreve başladığı genel sekreterlikten 10 Eylül 1990' da istifa etti.

Deniz Baykal Antalya Milletvekili olarak Türkiye Avrupa Birliği Karma Parlementolararası Komitesi eşbaşkanlığını yürüttü. Avrupa Konseyi Parlementerler Meclisi üyeliğine seçildi. TBMM Dışişleri Komisyon üyeliğinde bulundu.

Temmuz 1992 'de kapatılan siyasi partilerin açılmasına izin veren yasanın sağladığı imkanla 9 Eylül 1992 tarihinde toplanan CHP Kurultayında Genel Başkanlığa seçildi.

18 Şubat 1995 günü SHP ve CHP' nin "Bütünleşme Kurultayı'"nda aday olmayarak genel başkanlıktan ayrıldı. 9 Eylül 1995 tarihinde birleşmeden sonra yapılan CHP Olağan Kurultayında genel başkanlığa seçildi.

30 Ekim 1995 Tarihinde kurulan DYP-CHP koalisyon hükümetinde başbakan yardımcılığı ve dışişleri bakanlığı görevlerini üslendi.

24 aralık 1995 milletvekili genel seçimlerinde yeniden Antalya Milletvekili oldu. Seçimleri takiben 53.Hükümetin kurulmasıyla dışişleri bakanlığı ve başbakan yardımcılığı görevlerinden ayrıldı.

23 Mayıs 1998 Tarihinde yapılan Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi 27.Olağan Kurultayında genel başkanlığa 3. kez seçildi.

18 Nisan 1999 seçimlerinde Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi ve Deniz Baykal ilk kez seçim sonuçlarıyla parlemento dışında kaldılar.

22 Nisan 1999 Tarihinde alınan seçim sonuçları nedeniyle istifa eden Baykal, 30 Eylül 2000 Tarihinde Ankara'da toplanan Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi 11. Olağanüstü Kurultayında yeniden seçilerek üçüncü kez CHP Genel Başkanı oldu.

İstifa
CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal ve CHP Ankara Milletvekili Nesrin Baytok'a ait olduğu ileri sürülen kasetin internette yayınlanmasının siyasette yarattığı depremin ardından dört gündür sessizliğini koruyan Baykal, 10 Mayıs 2010 günü canlı yayında 'kasetteki görüntüler' için komplo dedi, hükümeti suçladı. Baykal'ın son sözleri ''Hakkınızı helal edin, ben ediyorum'' oldu.

----------

